# FL State waters



## cabinlong (Dec 25, 2009)

Can some one tell me if FL State waters are open? LA open theirs today for sportsman fishing . Wanted to slip my boat in FL this year and finally fish the Florida Gulf instead of the mud puddle I live on.


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

state waters open to about 10 miles out into the gulf, federal waters still closed. http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov (updated closure maps) catch and release only in state waters on the gulf side from pensacola beach pier and west too...??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's 9 miles out to be exact.


----------

